# Braid suggestions?



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey guys I’m planning on moving to braid for finesse fishing. There is like 40 different colors of braid. Which ones do you guys recommend?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

David Coleman said:


> Hey guys I’m planning on moving to braid for finesse fishing. There is like 40 different colors of braid. Which ones do you guys recommend?


I like moss green power pro. But only use a floro leader when fishing clear water. 
If I always used a leader I'd go with something easy to see.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

they all kind of bleach white after awhile.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I use Hi Vis yellow power pro slick, like to be able to see my line jump when fishing wacky or weightless plastics.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I tend to use green 90% of the time along with a flourocarbon leader. Sometimes I'll place a bright colored slip knot on my green braid for detecting strikes & also to help with depth estimation. The other common trick with light colored braids is to dull or darken them with a black Sharpie. This works best when the line is dry, of course. Mike


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know that color of the main line matters if you're using a leader. I found a decent deal on black Power Pro 20lb, so I'm using that on a couple rods now. 6-8ft fluoro leader.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hi viz yellow for me with a floro leader. As stated above, easier to detect bites especially when using a Ned rig.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

_I have been using this line for 3 years now. It holds its color and the teflon coating makes it super quiet. When i am using moving baits, aside from cranking, i use the regular green. Most of my spinning rods have high vis w/10-12lb leader. _

PLINE TCB 8 Teflon
(40-50lb on the baitcaster, 4-6lb for spinning)
www.tacklewarehouse.com/P-Line_TCB_8_Teflon_Coated_8-Carrier_Braided_Line_Green/descpage-TE.html

www.tacklewarehouse.com/P-Line_TCB_8_Teflon_Coated_Braided_Line_Yellow/descpage-0I.html

I also recently started using the Pline Tactical 100% Floro....love it!
www.tacklewarehouse.com/P-Line_Tactical_Fluorocarbon_Line/descpage-PLS.html


----------

